# صلوات الأجبية "صوت"



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

:new5:​
"اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لِئَلَّا تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ. أَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَنَشِيطٌ وَأَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَضَعِيفٌ». (Mat 26:41)

"صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ." (1Th 5:17)

"أَعَلَى أَحَدٍ بَيْنَكُمْ مَشَقَّاتٌ؟ فَلْيُصَلِّ. أَمَسْرُورٌ أَحَدٌ؟ فَلْيُرَتِّلْ." (Jas 5:13)

الصلاة هي من اهم اسلحتنا ضد عدو الخير وتحمينا من تجارب الشرير. فمن الهام ان نصلي كل حين ولا نمل. 
بنعمة ربنا ، سوف يضم هذا الموضوع صلوات الأجبية بالصوت. 

أذكروني في صلواتكم.


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*صلاة باكر - القمص يوسف أسعد*

صلاة باكر - القمص يوسف أسعد​
1- Track No01
2- Track No02
3- Track No03
4- Track No04
5- Track No05
6- Track No06
7- Track No07


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*ايه ياباشا الجمال ده...هو انت كل مشاركاتك جامدة كدة
ياريت تكمل باقى الصلوات وياريت لو كلها بردو  بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد
ربنا يعوضك خير*


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *ايه ياباشا الجمال ده...هو انت كل مشاركاتك جامدة كدة
> ياريت تكمل باقى الصلوات وياريت لو كلها بردو  بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد
> ربنا يعوضك خير*



أشكرك أختي الغالية على مجاملتك الرقيقة. بس مشاركاتي البسيطة لا تذكر بجانب مشاركاتك أنت الرائع. 
في الحقيقة ليس لدي كل الصلوات بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد فممكن بعد اذنك أضع الموجود حالياً حتى احصل على باقي الصلوات بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد وارفعها تباعاً.
على فكرة وجدت صلوات الاجبية كاملة ومسموعة على المنتدى في الموضوع التالي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8975


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*صلاة الساعة السادسة - القمص يوسف أسعد*

صلاة الساعة السادسة - القمص يوسف أسعد​
1- Track No01
2- Track No02


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*ميرسى بجد انك حاولت تجيب باقى الصلوات بصوت ابونا يوسف
 لكن بالنسبة لصلاة الساعة السادسة بعد تحميلها مابتشتغلش وايقونتها عبارة عن تراكات فاضية
ياريت لو فيها تعب تراجعهم
وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *ميرسى بجد انك حاولت تجيب باقى الصلوات بصوت ابونا يوسف
> لكن بالنسبة لصلاة الساعة السادسة بعد تحميلها مابتشتغلش وايقونتها عبارة عن تراكات فاضية
> ياريت لو فيها تعب تراجعهم
> وربنا يعوضك*



أهلاً أهلاً اختي الغالية. اشكرك على اهتمامك و ردودك الرائعة. على فكرة... اتأكدت من اللنكات ونشكر ربنا شغالة تمام التمام 











هما يظهر بس محتاجين ان الواحد يدوس جامد على ال download :new6: 

على فكرة الملفات مضغوطة بامتداد zip. لو حجم الملفات كبير وتحبي أقسمهم عرفيني.


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*ميرسى على تعبك كتييير كتييير موووووت
لكن للاسف مفيش فايدة جايز فى مشكلة عندى
هما بيتحملو كويس وكل حاجة لكن بينزلو فاضيين ومش شغالين
على العموم مافيش مشكلة بس ياريت لو هاتكمل باقى الصلوات..يبقى ياريت صلاة النوم
وياسلام بقى لو برده بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد(بجد الصلاة مختلفة منه جدا وطريقته راااائعة)
وربنا يعوضك خير ياجميل​*


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *ميرسى على تعبك كتييير كتييير موووووت
> لكن للاسف مفيش فايدة جايز فى مشكلة عندى
> هما بيتحملو كويس وكل حاجة لكن بينزلو فاضيين ومش شغالين
> على العموم مافيش مشكلة بس ياريت لو هاتكمل باقى الصلوات..يبقى ياريت صلاة النوم
> ...



لازم قبل ما تشغليهم تفكي الضغط ببرنامج WinZip هل ياترى عملتي كدة؟
هو انتي عندك حق أبونا يوسف اسعد ربنا ينيح نفسة كان انسان روحاني جداً ووجهة كان منور زي الملايكة وكان بيعمل مسابقات في الكتاب المقدس كانت بيشترك فيها الناس من جميع المحافظات.  مادام بتحبي أبونا يوسف اسعد كدة هاقولك على مكان كنز  ... هش :new6: 
وأدي خريطة الكنز اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء (بيترالخواجة) 
لاقيت الخريطة دي في مكتبات الاعضاء (oesi_no) 
هتلاقي الكنز على أيدك اليمين في مغارة الصوت  هنا http://www.4shared.com/dir/1173542/5d0ae7af/sharing.html

بس متقوليش لحد :new6:


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*صلاة الغروب و النوم*

*صلاة الغروب و النوم*​
1- Track No01
2- Track No02
3- Track No03
4- Track No04
5- Track No05
6- Track No06
7- Track No07
8- Track No08
9- Track No09
10- Track No10
11- Track No11
12- Track No12
13- Track No13
14- Track No14
15- Track No15
16- Track No16
17- Track No17
18- Track No18
19- Track No19
20- Track No20
21- Track No21
22- Track No22
23- Track No23
24- Track No24
25- Track No25
26- Track No26
27- Track No27
28- Track No28
29- Track No29
30- Track No30
31- Track No31
32- Track No32
33- Track No33
34- Track No34
35- Track No35


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*انا ماقلتش لحد على الكنز..جورج هو اللى قال للمنتدى كله
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس الكنز ماكانش فيه صلاة النوم وانت بقى 100 100 لحقتنى بيها على طول
وعلى فكرة والحمد لله وسبحان الله صلاة النوم شغاااااااااااااااالة تمام فى التحميل وما بعد التحميل..
ما علينا انا على العموم وقت الساعة السادسة (اللى هى مازالت مش شغالة) بشغل ترانييم :new6: :new6: 
*​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *انا ماقلتش لحد على الكنز..جورج هو اللى قال للمنتدى كله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس الكنز ماكانش فيه صلاة النوم وانت بقى 100 100 لحقتنى بيها على طول
> وعلى فكرة والحمد لله وسبحان الله صلاة النوم شغاااااااااااااااالة تمام فى التحميل وما بعد التحميل..
> ...



ولا تزعلي نفسك خالص قوللي تحبي ارفعهم على أي site وبنعمة ربنا تلاقيهم هناك


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

يمكنكم تنزيل كل صلوات الأجبية صوت لفريق انبا نطونيوس و لشباب الأنبا رويس وللشماس عادل ماهر من 
*هنا*​


----------



## Tair Mesafer (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعنا ،

اولا : انا باشكرك جدا على الكنز ده فعلا اكتر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك.

ثانيا : بالنسبه للاخت ginajoojoo ، صلاة الساعه السادسه شغاله تمام بس كل اللى انتى محتاجه تعمليه هو انك تعملى Rename للملف بعد ما تنزليه و تضيفى فاخر اسمه .zip مش اكتر من كده

ثالثا : بعد إذنك انا فى انتظار الباقى.

أشكركم و ربنا يباركم


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



Tair Mesafer قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعنا ،
> 
> اولا : انا باشكرك جدا على الكنز ده فعلا اكتر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك.
> 
> ...


 
شكراً يا "طير مسافر" على كلماتكم الذهبيه والمحبه والمشجعه جداً. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك وينجح جميع طرقك​


----------



## manshy10000 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

انا مش عارف اقولك اية 
انت برنس اووووووى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



manshy10000 قال:


> انا مش عارف اقولك اية
> انت برنس اووووووى


 
:ab4:اهو أنت اللي برنس و 60 برنس كمان :new6:​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

أيه الجمال ده 
بجد رائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض خدمتك​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 
أشكرك أختي الغالية. وكل سنة وأنت طيبة وربنا يكون معاك ويحققلك كل أحلامك في السنة الجديدة.​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> أيه الجمال ده
> 
> بجد رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض خدمتك​


 
:ab4:دا الجمال كله في توقيعك. بعد اذنك انا "اقتبست" صورة الميلاد الرائعة دي على جهازي. كل عام وانت وأسرتك بخير وسعادة ​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*اممممممممم أفكر ههههههههه*
*أتفضل يا أستاذ *
*أحنا تحت أمرك *
*وكل سنه وأنت بألف خير وسعادة *
*الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## ريهام عادل (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

هاي...أنا بادوّر على شريط "مين لينا غيرك" ده شريط فريقنا وأنا عايزة أسمعه على الكمبيوتر وأنا في الشغل.


----------



## ramez_mark (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*اجمل من كدة بصراحة مفيش بركة عظيمة وكبيرة اوى بس يارب الشباب تستغل هذة الفرصة بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويعطيك بركة ونعمة صلى من اجلى *


----------



## shahir (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

الف شكر على المزامير بس صعبة لية فى النزول


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

صلوا   كل  حين


----------



## marimmena (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

شكرا واذكرونى فى صلاتكم .


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

شكرا ليك جداااااا ولتعبك ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *اممممممممم أفكر ههههههههه*
> 
> *أتفضل يا أستاذ *
> *أحنا تحت أمرك *
> ...




أشكرك اختي الغالية sosa_angel2003 على كلماتك الرقيقة. الحقيقة توقيعاتك كلها احلى من بعضها. ربنا يبارك حياتك و ينجح جميع طرقك وكل عام وانتي والجميع بكل خير وسعادة.


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



ريهام عادل قال:


> هاي...أنا بادوّر على شريط "مين لينا غيرك" ده شريط فريقنا وأنا عايزة أسمعه على الكمبيوتر وأنا في الشغل.



باين من أسم الشريط انه شريط رائع جداً. الحقيقة ان كل طلبات الترانيم في هذا الموضوع "طلبات الترانيم". ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاكي.


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



ramez_mark قال:


> *اجمل من كدة بصراحة مفيش بركة عظيمة وكبيرة اوى بس يارب الشباب تستغل هذة الفرصة بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويعطيك بركة ونعمة صلى من اجلى *


 


shahir قال:


> الف شكر على المزامير بس صعبة لية فى النزول


 


نشات جيد قال:


> صلوا كل حين


 



Meriamty قال:


> شكرا ليك جداااااا ولتعبك ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك ​



شكراً يا ramez و shahir و نشأت و Meriamty على تشجيعكم لضعفي ربنا يبارك حياتكم و ينجح جميع طرقكم وكل عام وانتم بكل خير وسعادة.


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

لقد وجدت ان كل ملفاتي المرفوعة على orbitfiles من عظات والحان وصلوات الأجبية وحتى فيلم”The Passion of the Christ” تعطي رسالة خطأ “file deleted”. 

لقد تأكدت ان كل ملفاتي لا تزال موجوده على الـ site ولم تُمسح وبعت رسالة للقائمين على الموقع لحل هذه المشكلة. فغالباً دي مشكلة مؤقته وسيتم حلها خلال يوم أو يومين. 

أنا متأسف على هذه المشكلة. واذا لم تحل هذه المشكلة سوف ارفع جميع الملفات مرة اخرى على موقع اخر. وسلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويحفظكم ويبارك حياتكم. صلوا من اجلي.


----------



## ايرينى جورج (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

لو سمحت لما اتكيت على التراك الاول فى صلات باكر لبونا يوسف اسعد
لاقيت مالا يليق بعد ايزنك لو هتنزل حاجة تكون فى مكان مسيحى​


----------



## s_h (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

بجد حاجة جميلة اوى مرسى ليكم


----------



## fady_501 (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

شكرا كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



egyptchristian قال:


> لقد وجدت ان كل ملفاتي المرفوعة على orbitfiles من عظات والحان وصلوات الأجبية وحتى فيلم”The Passion of the Christ” تعطي رسالة خطأ “file deleted”.
> 
> لقد تأكدت ان كل ملفاتي لا تزال موجوده على الـ site ولم تُمسح وبعت رسالة للقائمين على الموقع لحل هذه المشكلة. فغالباً دي مشكلة مؤقته وسيتم حلها خلال يوم أو يومين.
> 
> أنا متأسف على هذه المشكلة. واذا لم تحل هذه المشكلة سوف ارفع جميع الملفات مرة اخرى على موقع اخر. وسلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويحفظكم ويبارك حياتكم. صلوا من اجلي.


 
تم حل المشكلة التي كانت بالموقع المرفوعة علية الملفات وهي تعمل الأن. شكراً لتفهمكم.


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> لو سمحت لما اتكيت على التراك الاول فى صلات باكر لبونا يوسف اسعد
> 
> 
> لاقيت مالا يليق بعد ايزنك لو هتنزل حاجة تكون فى مكان مسيحى​


 
أنا متاسف خالص يا ايرينى انك وجدت اعلان غير لائق. الحقيقة ان ليست لي سلطة على الأعلانات ولكن عندما حدثت هذه المشكلة قبل ذلك طلبت من اخي الحبيب CopticMan ان يحذف مواضيعي مؤقتاً حتى تحل هذه المشكلة وهو تتدخل وبسرعة مشكوراً بحذفها. وراسلت الموقع واشتيكت من هذا وتوقفوا عن مثل هذه الأعلانات. لكن لو تكرر ووجدتي أنت او احد الأعضاء اعلان غير لائق ارجو ان تطلبي مني أومن أحد المشرفين حذف الموضوع حتى تحل هذه المشكلة.

اما عن رفع الملفات على موقع رفع مسيحي، فلو تدلني على هذه المواقع اكون متشكر ليكي خالص لاني لا اعرف هذه المواقع.

أنا متاسف مرة ثانية ومتشكر لأعلامي بهذه المشكلة. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*



s_h قال:


> بجد حاجة جميلة اوى مرسى ليكم


 


fady_501 قال:


> شكرا كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 
شكراً s_h و fady_501 على شجيعكم لضعفي. ربنا يبارك حياتكما.


----------



## يوسف نادر يوسف (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

[*شكرا علي مجهودك وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك وصلي لاجلي​*


----------



## christ my lord (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*الف شكر على تعبك دة الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## يوسف نادر يوسف (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*مفيش تعب وربنا معاك​*


----------



## يوسف نادر يوسف (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

لصورة جميلة​


----------



## يوسف نادر يوسف (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*لصورة جميلة اوي *


----------



## john_elabd (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*شكرا خالص وربنا يباركك
أخوك جون*​


----------



## ريهام عادل (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

أنا عايزة أعرف ...المشاركات دي رد على إيه....أنا كنت باسأل على شريط مين لينا غيرك ...ولاقيه المشاركات كلها شكر ...على إيه؟؟؟يا ريت حد يشرح لي


----------



## bishawy_86 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*رووووووووووعة
بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع يا egyptchristian
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك *​


----------



## amir melad (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kmmmoo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## BESHMAN (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

*شكرا كتير على الصوات الجميله 
ربنا معاك ويعوضك *


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

احب ان اشكر جميع اخوتي على كلماتهم المحبة ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## doha_1811 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

الف الف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fady_501 (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

شكراً كتير


----------



## Beshoy Samir (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صلوات الأجبية "صوت"*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رامى ناصيف (29 أكتوبر 2008)

لوسمحتو انا محتاج صلوات الاجبية بصوت فريق ابو فام رجاء محبة


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك


----------



## waelln (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم
 وائل


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكركم أخوتي على تشجيعكم. ونشكر ربنا أن الموضوع نال أعجابكم. 
صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا.​


----------



## duosrl (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: صلاة باكر - القمص يوسف أسعد*



egyptchristian قال:


> صلاة باكر - القمص يوسف أسعد​
> 1- track no01
> 2- track no02
> 3- track no03
> ...



موضوع جميل
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

اخى الحبيب فى الرب العظيم
كم انت مفيد ومثمر
اعانك الرب على مشوارك التعليمى
فانا اتعلم مما تجمعه وتقدمه لنا
واتمنى من ربنا يعينك ويوفقك 
و يباركك ويمجدك عنده بالسماء
:sami73:
:smi106:


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: صلاة باكر - القمص يوسف أسعد*



duosrl قال:


> موضوع جميل
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يباركك



الف شكر. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك. بس انا مش عايز ايدية تسلم عاوزها تفضل مسيحية :new6:


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> اخى الحبيب فى الرب العظيم
> كم انت مفيد ومثمر
> اعانك الرب على مشوارك التعليمى
> فانا اتعلم مما تجمعه وتقدمه لنا
> ...



أشكرك أختي الغالية سالي على هذا التعليق الذي أسعدني وشجعني كثيراً. لاني احياناً  كنت اتسائل... هل حقاً هذه المواضيع سوف تفيد احداً ام هي مجرد وقت ضائع؟! وجاء تعليقك المشجع اجابة على تسائلي وحافز لأستكمال المشوار. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي ويسعدك.


----------



## بج بيشو (8 يوليو 2009)

هوا علشان اعمل دون لود لصلاة الغروب و النوم لازم انزل ال35 track دول مفيش طريقه اسهل من كده و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لك

تم التنزيل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## demiana25 (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جدا على هذة الروائع بجد ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويعطيك ثمار خدمتك


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مارس 2012)

أشكركم أخوتي الأحباء على تعليقتكم.
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلوبكم.


----------

